
Ask HN: How do you save your bank statements? - elchin
I cant seem to find a convenient tool to automatically save my bank statements from various banks and credit cards. What do you all use for this?
======
fiftyacorn
I download the statements once a year and also export as a spreadsheet, and
store on a laptop and cloud

I wish organisations had a annual batch download for this stuff to make it
quicker. I keep thinking ill write a script - but then its quicker to just
download one at a time

~~~
iop
Unfortunately some banks only have transaction history going back 6 months or
so.

PDF statements are available for longer but they are rather worthless because
they are hard to parse.

------
Spooky23
Scanning paper copies is the easiest IMO.

~~~
rzzzwilson
If your bank insists on sending you paper find another bank.

~~~
Spooky23
What I’m saying it that is easier to scan paper than to deal with scraping
bank websites.

~~~
st1x7
If your bank doesn't give you a convenient way to download your data, find
another bank.

